

Google, Microsoft Infringe on Startups' Trademark - RU_DVS

Developing software, hardware or mobile apps is hard enough as it is... Combined with developing a unique brand identity... For many startups, the task seems daunting. <p>On January 28, 2013 IIICTECH announced two products, WINK, a free mobile app to better inform consumers and eliminate overdrafts by aggregating their bank balance based on geo-location &#38; BLINK, a new smart wearable device that extends the smartphone interface. 
http://www.prweb.com/releases/WINK/BLINK/prweb10367324.htm<p>Seven days later Microsoft Reasearch Labs revealed an app named, Blink. Sixty-five days later Google announced the Webkit forkage and named their new Chromium Web Rendering Engine... Yep, Blink.<p>http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/04/15/microsoft-google-blink-trademark/<p>At least Google isn't a 'Trademark Troll'.
======
dragonbonheur
That's what you get when you trademark a verb.

